# Plug Wires?



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey All.
How often should plug wires be changed on a z24 engine?


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

I do mine every 3 years, or 50k miles...same time as the plugs and rotor cap.


----------



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you.
Any1 else does it different?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I do my every 100,000 miles unless there's reason to change them earlier. I guess the correct answer would be they need to be replaced when they start to short and/or when the fail the resistance spec. set by the manufacturer. That said, I've seen original Nissan wires last well over 200,000 miles and ten years! As important as it is to replace them is what you replace them with. I'd rather have an old set of quality wires than a new set of poor quality, aftermarket wires that break the first time you try to remove one of the spark plug. IMO, one of the best wires on the market are NGK's. Quality made, often numbered, fit like they are supposed to and lifetime warranty.


----------



## cherylchristine33 (Mar 1, 2012)

Always check wires and hid connectors regularly. If possible change it at regular time intervals. I suggest you to choose sparkhid. They will help you at which time interval the wires and connectors should be changed. They also have guaranteed products at reasonable rate.


----------

